# gonapeptyl



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

please help,i had an injection of gonapeptyl on the 14th april because i was having an hysteroscopy i have not had a period since the injection and waiting to start my 6th ivf,does any 1 know when the injection wil be out of my system and i will be able to have a period?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The effects of these injections can last for several weeks so hard to say exactly when AF will show up again. Have you spoken to clinic about this, see what they advise about starting treatment.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

HI THEY JUST SAID I HAVE TO WAIT FOR MY FIRST DAY OF MY PERIOD TO START MY MEDICATION,THANKS FOR YOUR HELPXXXXXXXX MARIE,


----------

